# Holding Blind



## Mark

Anyone know where to get a nice small and light holding blind.

The one I have which I got from either Dogs Afield or LCS (can't remember which) is a 4 pole, but is big and heavy with solid posts. As a result with only 3 to 5 dogs running a setup it doesn't get put up because it is a pain to put out and roll up again when you are finished.

It is to be used just before the line (not to hide wingers / gunners etc)

It doesnt have to stay there all day in a strong wind, but does need to have decent posts that can be pushed in to the ground reasonably easily preferably without a hammer, just a foot, unless it is extremely hard ground.

A three pole with light fabric is what I am looking for, although a 4 pole if it is light enough is fine too. 42 inches high should work.

Mark


----------



## FOM

By far the best holding blinds are by Butch Green - I have a 4 pole and love it! It is light weight and easy to setup and stays up.

I'll PM you his phone number.....

I also like his blins poles for stickmen poles, just slap a white gunny sack over it and bingo instant stickmen! Very, very light weight - heck I also use them for blind poles by tieing a piece of orange ribbon to the top of them. Oh well - I really like his products.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Howard N

FOM said:


> By far the best holding blinds are by Butch Green - I have a 4 pole and love it! It is light weight and easy to setup and stays up.
> 
> I'll PM you his phone number.....
> 
> I also like his blins poles for stickmen poles, just slap a white gunny sack over it and bingo instant stickmen! Very, very light weight - heck I also use them for blind poles by tieing a piece of orange ribbon to the top of them. Oh well - I really like his products.
> 
> Lainee, Flash and Bullet


Ditto, his are the best I've seen.


----------



## duckbagger

Any pictures of the blinds mentioned?


----------



## FOM

duckbagger said:


> Any pictures of the blinds mentioned?


Sorry I haven't taken any pictures of my holding blind....I'm busy training - no, no just teasing! :wink: :lol: :lol: I'll try and remember at training this evening!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Mark

OK ,on those two recommendations I have placed an order. I suspect it is what I am looking for, but will post when I receive it. Thanks for the input.

Mark


----------



## FOM

I took a picture of the holding blind last night and one of the poles, but I have such a crappy computer at home that my camera software could not be loaded on it. Anyway, I will try and download it on another computer and post a picture tonight.

I'm positive you'll like them!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Mark

Received my blind very promptly from Butch, and I have to say this is exactly what I was looking for. Light and easy to put up and roll back up again.

Absolutely no excuse not to use it if you are throwing marks for 1 or 10 dogs.

I am sure this will last well, and I should get years of service from it.

Butch's telephone number is 310 645 7106 if anyone is looking for a holding blind.

I am very impressed

Mark


----------



## FOM

As promised long ago, a picture of Butch Green's holding blinds (from the inside, starring Bullet left and Flash right  ):










And in the background, being blocked ever so slighty by the big noggin of Bullet, what the blind poles look like (I use mine for stickmen, very light weight):










Next is the pieces I use to create a inexpensive stickman, extremely light weight and the bags can be used for carrying birds to the field, too.










And lastly a complete stickman, minus the live bird boy standing next to it throwing birds  (he is behind the camera):










FOM


----------



## ducksoup

Thaks Lainee, great pictures and great holding blind/stick man!!!


----------



## Lynn Moore

*Butch Green*

Butch is excellent to deal with, will make to order, and as previously mentioned, is very trusting. Love our holding blinds, stickmen, and wingers. He makes fantastic lightweight wingers, too. Once I crushed our winger in the slideout of our trailer and he charged us very little for the replacement part. He is a first class guy.
Lynn


----------



## Clark Mason

*Holding Blinds*

Guys,
I'm finally at a point where holding blinds fit into the budget. I searched and found this thread. Does anyone have any more input/recommendations?

Also, if this is the way I should go, how do I get up with the gentleman mentioned?

Thanks in advance,
Clark


----------



## Georgia.Belle

his number is above. Call him he is real easy to deal with.


----------



## FOM

*Re: Holding Blinds*



Clark Mason said:


> Guys,
> I'm finally at a point where holding blinds fit into the budget. I searched and found this thread. Does anyone have any more input/recommendations?
> 
> Also, if this is the way I should go, how do I get up with the gentleman mentioned?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Clark


Butch's phone number is listed just above.....give him a call.

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Steve Hester

How much do Buth's blinds run?? They look very nice and very well made in the pics.


----------



## lablover

Steve Hester said:


> How much do Buth's blinds run?? They look very nice and very well made in the pics.


100.00 for a 4 pole. Talked to him this week.

I'm making my own for less that 20.00.


----------



## John Lash

I saw holding blinds on a dog supply site for around $135. Felt industrious, and decided to make my own. It came out really nice, and it was satisfying to use the final product, but I probably had at least $75 in it , not counting the labor or gas expense to get the stuff of course....

John


----------



## Steve Hester

Are the poles Butch Green uses solid or hollow?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Steve Hester said:


> Are the poles Butch Green uses solid or hollow?


Hollow

/Paul


----------



## wenglish

any source on where to order the material.........


----------



## wenglish

any source on where to order the material.........


----------



## Brett Krause

Will Butch make them in different camo patterns?
Is it cheaper to deal with him directly?

Thanks,


----------



## GulfCoast

Whenever I talked to him, he said he only makes them in green woodlands camo now. I have 3 of them, they are great!


----------



## Thomas D

Can someone send me Butch Green's e-mail address?

Thanks


----------

